# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  The Thanksgiving Menu

## andynap

Prosecco

*Hors d'uvre*
3 kinds of Montchevre cheese/sesame melbas
Stuffed mushrooms

Red wine- TBD by BIL

*Soup*
Butternut Squash w/ cumin and fresh thyme/croutons

*Brined roasted turkey*

Cornbread stuffing with andouille sausage and fennel

Carrots vichy

Roasted crispy cauliflower with capers, raisins and breadcrumbs

Rib Eye Steak for PITA SIL

Coffee/tea

Italian Rum Birthday cake

Vanilla rum/ Limoncello

----------


## MIke R

super!!...looks great!

here  is ours...

*Apps*

Marinated grilled assorted veggies
Scallop and Lobster ka bobs on the grill
Assorted fruit and cheeses


*Dinner*

Curried Butternut Squash and Peekytoe Crab Bisque
Roasted Brined Turkey with Chestnut stuffing
Yukon Gold Potato Au Gratin with Vermont Cheddar
Sauteed Green Beans  with red pepper and roasted garlic
Corn, Chives, and Pancetta Pudding
Cranberry Relish

Pouilly Fume
VC
Layer Cake Primitivo


*Dessert*

Maple Walnut Scones
Pumpkin Cheesecake
Apple Crisp
Chestnut/Oatmeal Bars
Mulled Cider with Cinnamon sticks, whole Cloves, whole Allspice Berries, Vanilla Rhum/Gran Marnier/Frangelica

St Barts  Blend Coffee with Baileys

----------


## andynap

Forgot to put down the cranberry relish- Phyllis is the only one who eats it.

----------


## MIke R

I love it...Wendi makes it with Clementines, Walnuts, Raisins, and of course a lot of  cranberries

----------


## andynap

Well with all that good stuff cranberry is an afterthought

----------


## MIke R

nah...the  cranberry is the main player there..the other stuff is in increments which make it  in the background

----------


## Theresa

Neither of you has a pasta course?

Andy, you'll have to share that cauliflower recipe.

----------


## MIke R

pasta???...why??

its Thanksgiving..


and yes I know I grew up with Lasagna preceding the turkey....but thats just crazy....

----------


## andynap

> Neither of you has a pasta course?
> 
> Andy, you'll have to share that cauliflower recipe.




Voila


Crispy Cauliflower with Capers, Raisins, and Breadcrumbs
The secret behind this Sicilian-inspired dish: crunchy homemade breadcrumbs. To make your own, let cubes of ciabatta or another white bread dry out, then buzz them into coarse crumbs in a food processor. 
810 servings 
Recipe by Susan Spungen 


Ingredients
1 large head of cauliflower (2 pounds), cut into 2 florets 
6 tablespoons olive oil, divided 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
3 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
2 tablespoons salt-packed capers, soaked, rinsed, patted dry 
3/4 cup fresh coarse breadcrumbs 
1/2 cup low-salt chicken broth 
1 teaspoon anchovy paste (optional) 
1/3 cup golden raisins 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar or Champagne vinegar 
2 tablespoons chopped flat-leaf parsley 
Preparation
Preheat oven to 425°. Toss cauliflower florets with 3 tablespoons olive oil in a large bowl; season mixture with salt and pepper. Divide cauliflower mixture between 2 large rimmed baking sheets, spreading out in a single layer. Roast, tossing occasionally, until cauliflower is golden and crispy, about 45 minutes. DO AHEAD: Cauliflower can be made 4 hours ahead. Let stand at room temperature. Reheat before using.
Meanwhile, heat remaining 3 Tbsp. olive oil in a small saucepan over medium-low heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until just golden, 56 minutes. Add capers and cook until they start to pop, about 3 minutes longer. Add breadcrumbs and toss to coat. Cook, stirring often, until breadcrumbs are golden, 23 minutes; transfer breadcrumb mixture to a plate and set aside.
Add chicken broth and anchovy paste (if using) to same saucepan. Bring to a boil. Add golden raisins and white wine vinegar and cook until almost all liquid is absorbed, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside. Do ahead: Breadcrumb and raisin mixtures can be made 2 hours ahead. Rewarm raisin mixture mixture before continuing.
Transfer warm cauliflower to a serving bowl. Scatter raisin mixture over, then toss to distribute evenly. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Sprinkle cauliflower with breadcrumb mixture and parsley

----------


## Theresa

Thank you, Andy!

----------


## Grey

Andy and Mike, your menus look scrumptious.  Andy, what's the story behind the rib-eye steak for the PITA SIL?

----------


## andynap

My lovely sis-in-law won't eat anything that has/had feathers. I asked why and there was no rational answer. I shrug and go with the flow. It's only once a year.  :crazy:

----------


## Rosemary

Andy, Happy Birthday, and you are a good host.

----------


## andynap

Rosemary thanks but you have no idea. I have to substitute beef broth or vegetable broth for every recipe that has chicken stock in it. One year I forgot and made the stuffing inside the turkey- oy vay but she didn't die, get sick or turn into a vampire.

----------


## Rosemary

See?  Good host!  Several of us are not fans of turkey, but love all the rest.  Funniest memory is of our youngest daughter, age four, coming into the kitchen as the turkey was going into the oven.  "Not that big chicken again,"  she moaned.

----------


## andynap

You do what has to be done.

----------


## MIke R

well.....prepping is all done for tonight

now on to the next tradition here

watching "Planes, Trains and Automobiles"

I still laugh my ass off at this classic Thanksgiving movie

----------


## andynap

Soup and cornbread are made. Table set. Enough for today.

----------


## bto

Just took the Jamaican Spiced Pumpkin pies out of the oven and turned the lights out in the kitchen....been there since 8am.  Watched Gone With the Wind all afternoon while cooking....great day.

Mike, our movie tradition for this weekend is Home for the Holidays....I've been on this forum so long I think I've probably mentioned that before, lol.

I'm always amazed at how much butter is used at Thanksgiving : )  Happy Turkey!

----------


## Voosh

Great menus. I'm getting so hungry. And then, the turkey snooze. What game? Which TV? 

 :Wink:   :)

----------


## KevinS

For my 27th year of visiting SBH (25th Thanksgiving, 2 Le Select anniversary partys) I am once again returning to where it all started.  Thanksgiving dinner will be at Wall House, which is the location where I celebrated my 1st SBH Thanksgiving at what was then Aux Trois Gourmands.

----------


## Voosh

Enjoy. I just hope they never do that "oil bath" deep fried turkey at Wall House. 

Happy Thanksgiving! 

"1BFF 07FE" 


 :Wink:   :)  







Being a "NO-OP" can be fun.

----------


## KevinS

No deep-fried turkey at Wall House.  Their Facebook page speaks of a sauce that has been reducing for 2 days, so those who order the Turkey will be in for something special.  Us, in a total break from our usual Thanksgiving and St Barth menu choices, we're planning on having the Chateaubriand For Two. (With a tip of the hat to the two Noska boys, who ordered it regularly.)

----------


## JEK

WALL HOUSE RESTAURANT
The sauce which goes with the turkey has been reducing for 48 hours. I tasted it today and I couldn't tell you how amazing it felt. That's a recipe from Teddy's father... I think he's really proud to serve it to our patrons on Thanksgiving night.
Julien

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, our movie tradition for this weekend is Home for the Holidays...




thats a really good one too!

----------


## andynap

My grandkids were watching Gone With The Wind-first time- didn't know they could sit that long.

----------


## katva

Andy---I watched that last night.....Scarlett mostly annoys me  :) But, it was fun to watch again.  It is loooong!

Following our holiday tradition tonight, it will be my all-time favorite, Natl. Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.   :)

----------


## andynap

Turkey in at 2:30 at 325 degrees convection- breast side down ready to turn it over in 30 minutes.

----------


## JEK

425 for 30 minutes and the 325 basting every 30 minutes.  24 #s

----------


## katva

3 Cornish Game hens, stuffed with herbed wild rice stuffing......60 minutes @ 350  :)

----------


## andynap

Turkey out and resting

----------


## katva

resting before pie :)

----------


## rivertrash

I just finished a piece of my wife's always wonderful pecan pie with coffee; a perfect ending.  We had our traditional Thanksgiving.  Sleep late, omelets for brunch, lots of football and more food about 5:00 p.m.  Lunch/dinner was our regular:  Waldorf salad, Greenberg Smoked Turkey, my wife's ex-husband's unbelievable smoked ham, cornbread dressing, sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top, French's fried onion and cream of mushroom soup green bean casserole, jellied and whole cranberry sauce, giblet gravy with chunks of smoked turkey instead of giblets and Parker House rolls.  It ain't gourmet, but it ain't bad.  Then the Packers and Cowboys both won and right now Texas is ahead of A&M.  Doesn't get any better than that.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

----------


## Petri

Happy thanksgiving!

Not that we celebrate it here but just realised we had grilled turkey breast salad Thu evening so it matched quite well :)

----------


## MIke R

Good God - I'm _still_ full.........ugh


and I have a two hour hoops practice which starts in 30 minutes.....

and then Black Friday in the shops



nice!!!.... } :Frown:   :crazy:

----------


## amyb

Good that you get to work the meal off so fast!

Totally enjoyed our family yesterday. Today Phil shops and I am going to see THE MUPPET MOVIE with Charlie.

Life is good!

----------


## Grey

Awwww....sounds like a fun day, Amy.  Enjoy!

----------


## andynap

Dick- it's nice of you to have your  wife's ex over.

----------


## amyb

There was a very happy Dallas fan at our gathering yesterday as well, Dick.

The ex was over or did you just use his recipe?

----------


## rivertrash

Wife's ex was not here (although we have a great relationship and have shared many meals together)-- he smoked a ham for us  and I brought it to Colorado.  His smoked ham is the best I have ever tasted and he brings us one every Thanksgiving.

----------


## amyb

That's a nice tradition, Dick & Cecie.

----------


## rivertrash

And Texas beat Texas A&M on the final play of the game, making all four football games won by my favorites!

----------


## Grey

> Wife's ex was not here (although we have a great relationship and have shared many meals together)-- he smoked a ham for us  and I brought it to Colorado.  His smoked ham is the best I have ever tasted and he brings us one every Thanksgiving.



Very very nice.

----------


## MIke R

Dick...Hows Colorado ski country looking?

your dinner sounded very good....smoked ham is one of my favorites

----------


## rivertrash

Word from people who are skiing at BC is that it's better than nothing.  They opened 11 runs Wednesday on mostly blue groomers.   Obviously need more snow.  There are lots of people here. Vail Associates is repoting 10-15% more bookings than last year for this weekend and Christmas.

----------


## MIke R

gotcha.....same thing here..skiing is limited..crowds are up slightly....sales look pretty good today so far....

we'll take it

----------

